# そこからはあっという間だ



## thetazuo

見れば、カウンター内のキッチンでミカが綱に乗せた何かを炙っていた。
*そこからはあっという間だ*、徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、ミカは手早くそれにあんこを挟んで皿に乗せ、徳田の前に出してくれる。
炙り立てのモナカが二つ。

リコリス・リコイル Ordinary days

Hi. I know the bold part means "A moment after that", but I don’t quite understand this style/phenomenon. Why can we use だ in the middle of the sentence? Can we use で or に there?


----------



## gengo

Good question.  If we used で or に in this context, I think it would change the intended meaning, or at least make it harder to understand.  A liberal translation is "Then, quick as a cat, and before Tokuda could even wonder what she was doing, Mika..."

I think the sentence is referring to one brief period of time (one 間), but describing it in two ways.  One is that it was あっという間 (the time it takes to say "ah") and the other is that it was so brief that Tokuda didn't even have time to think.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

thetazuo said:


> 見れば、カウンター内のキッチンでミカが綱に乗せた何かを炙っていた。
> *そこからはあっという間だ*、徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、ミカは手早くそれにあんこを挟んで皿に乗せ、徳田の前に出してくれる。
> 炙り立てのモナカが二つ。


You are correct to think that part is weird.
That part is against standard Japanese grammar.
If it's written by a non-native Japanese speaker, a native Japanese Japanese teacher would correct it as:
*そこからはあっという間で*、徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、ミカは手早くそれにあんこを挟んで皿に乗せ、徳田の前に出してくれる。
or
*そこからはあっという間だ。*徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、ミカは手早くそれにあんこを挟んで皿に乗せ、徳田の前に出してくれる。.

に doesn't work here, or at least it changes the meaning.
で version would be the most correct and best, grammatically speaking.
However, I think the writer intentionally chose his/her version, the intention of which I do not understand, or maybe it's just a typo for "de" as "da."


_(After I noticed that,) the remaining procedures are quite short, like a single instant! (and...)_


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> *そこからはあっという間で*、徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、ミカは手早くそれにあんこを挟んで皿に乗せ、徳田の前に出してくれる。
> or
> *そこからはあっという間だ。*徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、ミカは手早くそれにあんこを挟んで皿に乗せ、徳田の前に出してくれる。



I don't think the second one conveys the intended meaning.  I agree that the original is strangely worded (which is why I said it's a good question), but as I said above, I think it is supposed to mean just that Mika served the food very quickly, and the writer tried to use two different expressions to convey that idea of quickness.


----------



## KLAUSED

thetazuo said:


> Why can we use だ in the middle of the sentence?


I think it's stylistically acceptable to do so in literary works where the writer is allowed a lot of leeway with regard to punctuation among other things.



thetazuo said:


> Can we use で or に there?


Replacing だ with に would also work if you got rid of は, although I would end the sentence with くれた instead of くれる.
そこからあっという間に、徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、ミカは手早くそれにあんこを挟んで皿に乗せ、徳田の前に出してくれる(くれた）。

This is off-topic but I don't like that the writer uses くれる when the subject is 徳田 and not 私・俺。


----------



## gengo

KLAUSED said:


> I don't like that the writer uses くれる when the subject is 徳田 and not 私・俺。



I was thinking the same thing.  There are situations in which it is natural to use くれる for other people, but it doesn't seem to fit here.

Ex.
佐々木さんに頼めば？きっと手伝ってくれるよ。
Why don't you ask Sasaki?  I'm sure he'll help you.


----------



## Joschl

語り手が「徳田」さん自身の立場，または徳田さんと同等のグループに属する者の立場にっ立って状況を描いているのでしょう。少なくとも「ミカ」さんの行為は好意的なものであったことは，それで分かりますね。「出した」とだけあれば，行為が早かったとこだけしか分かりませんね (あっという間に、徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく、手早く[...])。


----------



## KLAUSED

変えるとしたら「出した(出す)」ではなく「(ミカは)出してやる」でしょうね。
徳田＝語り手なので「出してくれる」となっているのでしょうし、このような書き方が文学作品で使われることは知っていますが、個人的にはあまり好きになれません。


----------



## Joschl

今一度読み返してみると，語り手と「徳田」さんが同一でないのは，もう「徳田が何をしているのだろうと思う間もなく」の時点で明らかではないかと思いますが，語り手は「徳田」さんの視点から描写しているのだろうと感じています。「徳田」さんとは心的距離を保っているけれども，徳田さんの視点から代弁している感じを出すのが狙いなのかなと考えています。だから，最後を「出してくれる」で結んで，徳田さんがミカさんの行為を好意的なものと受け取ったことを伝えているのではないかと思います。私は日本語の文学の手法の教育も訓練も受けていないので，これは素人の思い付きに過ぎませんが...


----------

